# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 36 - 40



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*
*Piano:* Gould
(1955)









*37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34*
*Piano:* Rubinstein
*Quartet:* Guarneri Quartet
(1966)









*38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, op. 111*
*Piano:* Pollini
(1977)









*39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17*
*Piano:* Pollini
(1973)









*40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30*
*Piano:* Horowitz 
(1964)


----------

